# Site suggestions please



## clint357 (Jul 23, 2009)

Please let me know if there's anything else I need to add.
http://martin-led.com/

Thanks.


----------



## chevyrulz (Jul 23, 2009)

change the font color for the specs in your banner at the top left. can't read black on black!


----------



## arcel1t (Jul 23, 2009)

I woud want to see a beamshot in throw configuration.


----------



## Bulbtronics Lighting (Jul 23, 2009)

yes, the black on black is def a good suggestion.
same with the footer which looks white on white


----------



## clint357 (Jul 23, 2009)

arcel1t said:


> I woud want to see a beamshot in throw configuration.


 
Sorry, I forgot to mention that I still need to get beamshots of the throw configuration. I'm having trouble getting the right reflector.

I'll change the fonts tonight though. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm missing the last line of text in every box when I view them.


----------



## Ken_McE (Jul 25, 2009)

All in all a handsome and attractive product. I hope you do well with them.

A few minor issues:

On the page http://martin-led.com/home.html you have a banner on top that has little black letters sliding out over a grey background. They're a bit hard to read and go away too fast. If it's worth writing, make it easy to read. Also, no sense of scale in picture. I thought it looked about as big as a mans thumb and was wondering about surface area for cooling.

On that same page where it says "Martin LED’s MC 900 lights are designed to be the most versatile" I'd like to see that text bumped up a size.

On the page http://martin-led.com/about.html You should have a fourth shot with the lights in the other configuration. The text box around the text is too tight, there should be a little space around the edges. Also, the last line gets cropped off. Also one "l" in ""it's not too usefull". At the very bottom of the page it says "© 2006 Company Name". Change that to your name.

On http://martin-led.com/news.html the pictures give no sense of scale and the part where you talk about using one screw to stack two lights I didn't follow. How about a picture of two of the rascals screwed to your bumper so as to demonstrate what you describe? or if on a bench then with a soda can next to them for scale?

On the gallery page perhaps specify the hottest environment in which it will work properly, both driving and idling. Mention how deep it can be used underwater. (people may want them for other things than cars) Maybe a mention of how long of a fall they should reliably survive.

On the order page perhaps add a price for a replacement bracket and a price for a replacement lens and a price for a replacement gasket and screws, so people will know that they can get parts readily.

All in all solid.


----------



## clint357 (Jul 26, 2009)

OK, I got most of the stuff updated with the addition of The tight beam pattern. I still have to get some shots of the light next to a Bic lighter (for scale) and set up as a dual module. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Jonster (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice ... very inspiring, I might do something similar when I get my first build done.

Only suggestion i'd have is to put comparative beam-shots side by side so we can see the difference between the stock jeep and your lights without scrolling?


----------

